# Which is faster?



## b13pnoysentra (Mar 30, 2005)

I know that street racing isn't tolerated here, but don't worry, I didn't anything so don't flame me for what I'm about to ask. I went to a friend's house yesterday and he was trying to get me to race this 98-00 civic dx coupe. He said that the dx had a v-tec with 125 hp. I didn't want to race because of cops and the danger to pedestrians and other motorists so I made an excuse that I'll lose cuz my car is slower than his. Plus, the civic said he can "chirp" into 2nd gear so that means his car is faster. I have a GA16DE in a 94 B13. All I have is a WAI, fart can muffler, and lowered 1.6 with eibachs and kyb GR-2s. I can't chirp 2nd gear like he does no matter how fast I try to shift, but is it possible that my car can take this civic (supposedly that we race on a legal track)?


----------



## AznBoiBryant (Dec 29, 2004)

when did a dx hatchback get v-tec? I thought dx was non-vtec with a 1.6L producing 106hp...


----------



## b13pnoysentra (Mar 30, 2005)

AznBoiBryant said:


> when did a dx hatchback get v-tec? I thought dx was non-vtec with a 1.6L producing 106hp...


He had a swap...


----------



## B13Sentra2DR (Dec 7, 2003)

I can't chirp to 2nd either but can hang with 00' Civic Si's.....

"he can chirp 2nd, so hes faster" more like hes rougher on his tranny or something??


----------



## kwint (Sep 15, 2005)

Wait...so you're saying I can keep up with the 160 hp civic SI's with no mods?

DOPE


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

b13pnoysentra said:


> I know that street racing isn't tolerated here, but don't worry, I didn't anything so don't flame me for what I'm about to ask. I went to a friend's house yesterday and he was trying to get me to race this 98-00 civic dx coupe. He said that the dx had a v-tec with 125 hp. I didn't want to race because of cops and the danger to pedestrians and other motorists so I made an excuse that I'll lose cuz my car is slower than his. Plus, the civic said he can "chirp" into 2nd gear so that means his car is faster. I have a GA16DE in a 94 B13. All I have is a WAI, fart can muffler, and lowered 1.6 with eibachs and kyb GR-2s. I can't chirp 2nd gear like he does no matter how fast I try to shift, but is it possible that my car can take this civic (supposedly that we race on a legal track)?


I won't flame you for street racing but you need to post in the right place. Just because you own a B13 does NOT mean you should post this here. It should be in the general section so I will move it there.


----------



## konfuzion3 (Sep 17, 2004)

99-00 Civic Ex is SOHC Vtec(D16)
99-00 Civic SI is DOHC Vtec(B16)

Also, I don't think your friend swapped an Ex motor into his Dx...its pointless and a waste of money. Most Honda owners swap for B series engines, not D.
And by way...Unless you have an SE-R, there's no way that a STOCK Sentra or 200sx will keep up with a STOCK SI.....


----------



## rasibe (Apr 6, 2005)

racing sometimes depends on the driver and not the car.


----------



## Acceler8ter (Feb 5, 2005)

rasibe said:


> racing sometimes depends on the driver and not the car.


My 1.6 hangs with my friends 2003 Civic Si. I will stay within a car length and a half of him. It's pretty quick too (For a Honda, anyway), it'll almost beat Mustang GT's and it's damn near stock. But still... the 1.6 is slowwwwwww. 

Also, chirping your tires don't mean shit. I've made my Sentra do it. All it is really doing is stressing components and showing off. Do it enough and your gonna be replacing tranny's and driveline components when you break them in half! So if he's a shitty driver, you're likely to beat him.


----------



## sentra97gxe (Mar 17, 2004)

Acceler8ter said:


> My 1.6 hangs with my friends 2003 Civic Si. I will stay within a car length and a half of him. It's pretty quick too (For a Honda, anyway), it'll almost beat Mustang GT's and it's damn near stock. But still... the 1.6 is slowwwwwww.
> 
> Also, chirping your tires don't mean shit. I've made my Sentra do it. All it is really doing is stressing components and showing off. Do it enough and your gonna be replacing tranny's and driveline components when you break them in half! So if he's a shitty driver, you're likely to beat him.


Are you serious? I've beaten a Focus SVT with my 93 Sentra SE with cams and ecu but barely. And keep in mind that since I had cams and ecu that not only means I wasn't stock, it also means I was 42 crank hp over stock. That would be good enough to run in the range of a civic SI and possibly beat a stock civic si but no where near enough power to come close to a mustang gt. Unless you're talking about the old 5.0's which that don't mean much. 

Mitch


----------



## K2Fugative169 (Mar 31, 2005)

konfuzion3 said:


> 99-00 Civic Ex is SOHC Vtec(D16)
> 99-00 Civic SI is DOHC Vtec(B16)
> 
> Also, I don't think your friend swapped an Ex motor into his Dx...its pointless and a waste of money. Most Honda owners swap for B series engines, not D.
> And by way...Unless you have an SE-R, there's no way that a STOCK Sentra or 200sx will keep up with a STOCK SI.....


why wouldn't he swap the D16Z6 into the DX? i know of a lot of people who swap the single cam VTEC into the lower model civics. it's a direct swap, and you can pick up a Z6 at any junkyard for $65. it's a cheap alternative to a B series and just as easy. a friend and i had the Z6 swap into a 94 DX in 3 1/2 hours. we seriously did it just because we were bored. the only thing you have to do is wire VTEC and everything else is plug and play.

of course the B16 will dominate the GA16. it's built completely differently. the B16 makes more power and has an extremely close ratio transmission. my 1.6 is much quicker than the D16Z6 in a 95 coupe until 4th gear, then the econo-box trans rears its ugly head. :thumbdwn:


----------



## konfuzion3 (Sep 17, 2004)

Because it's a waste of time and money just to get a few extra hp (DX is 106 hp stock...). Not that much of a demand for D series performance parts either.


----------



## Acceler8ter (Feb 5, 2005)

sentra97gxe said:


> Are you serious? I've beaten a Focus SVT with my 93 Sentra SE with cams and ecu but barely. And keep in mind that since I had cams and ecu that not only means I wasn't stock, it also means I was 42 crank hp over stock. That would be good enough to run in the range of a civic SI and possibly beat a stock civic si but no where near enough power to come close to a mustang gt. Unless you're talking about the old 5.0's which that don't mean much.
> 
> Mitch


Uh, for one thing. All I have is a short ram intake.

Okay, two. Your kidding right? The Foxbody 5.0's are faster then the newer GT Mustangs. Foxbodies actually HAVE a 5.0. The GT's have 4.6's. Not to mention $700 will make a Fox run in the 12's (Nitrous, tires, gears).

But yeah, he has almost beat GT's a few times now. One guy was once talking shit on Civic's... saying something like "Civic's are so slow.... except that blue one. He's quick."

Honestly I think it's just the driver though. Because he has beat a few Si's that have more mods then him.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

OK here's the deal. Drag racing is one thing, but if you wactually want an answer to your question here is a way to get rid of the driver part of the equation and KNOW which car is faster (regardless of driver)..... 

Curb Weight of vehicle/vehicle horsepower (crank or wheel as long as the same is used for both vehicles)= power to weight ratio. 

My car weighs 2250 lbs and makes 252 hp. 

2250/252=8.93:1 so for every 8.93 lbs my car has one hp. Do this and you will know who's car is faster regardless of driver. Then go race and see if the faster car actually wins...


----------



## sentra97gxe (Mar 17, 2004)

Acceler8ter said:


> Okay, two. Your kidding right? The Foxbody 5.0's are faster then the newer GT Mustangs. Foxbodies actually HAVE a 5.0. The GT's have 4.6's. Not to mention $700 will make a Fox run in the 12's (Nitrous, tires, gears).


Dude just cuz the engine is bigger don't make them faster. Check the stats. The 5.0's were 225 hp and 300 tq. The 4.6 is 300 hp and 320 tq. While the new cars aren't as light they do have more power. And I work with a guy that has an old camaro ss and goes to shows and runs in drag racing competitions and the subject of those 2 motors has came up before and he owns a 2000 GT and has driven one of the 5.0's before and has said that the newer GT's are definately faster. The 5.0's have the advantage of a lighter body but motor for motor the stats speak for themselves. And doing Wes's math that puts the 4.6 GT at .0869hp per lb and the 5.0 GT's at .0795hp per lb. I've heard from people with direct experience and also used the stats. 

Mitch


----------



## snowcrash1984 (Sep 22, 2005)

Just to point out one thing. Chirping tiers on the second gear can mean 2 things. Keeping the motor in the power band or SHIT TIERS! Go chirp some drag radials then I say you got power. Either car is slow stock. Either car could be modded to be less slow. Why not race old lady with a cart? Get a life. :loser:


----------



## 240sxstud (Sep 20, 2005)

sentra97gxe said:


> Dude just cuz the engine is bigger don't make them faster. Check the stats. The 5.0's were 225 hp and 300 tq. The 4.6 is 300 hp and 320 tq. While the new cars aren't as light they do have more power. And I work with a guy that has an old camaro ss and goes to shows and runs in drag racing competitions and the subject of those 2 motors has came up before and he owns a 2000 GT and has driven one of the 5.0's before and has said that the newer GT's are definately faster. The 5.0's have the advantage of a lighter body but motor for motor the stats speak for themselves. And doing Wes's math that puts the 4.6 GT at .0869hp per lb and the 5.0 GT's at .0795hp per lb. I've heard from people with direct experience and also used the stats.
> 
> Mitch


Bigger engines may not mean necessarily more power stock, but I think a bigger engine means more potential to be powerful. My last car was an '89 5.0 (traded for my 240 b/c of gas) and I blew the skirts off newer mustangs. Most of the time newer cars are simply faster because they have newer parts and simply have not been ran as long/hard as the older cars. I did not have anything majorly done to my 5.0, all it had was a nice tune up with a new flowmaster exhaust system, hooker headers, high flow intake and a rebuilt stock tranny with an aftermarket shifter. I had one mustang beat me and it was a newer Cobra. From my experiences the older mustangs definately have an edge over any normal GT, but you cannot hardly compare newer cars to older cars bone stock, any new car will run faster a year old than it will 5 10 or 15 years down the road


----------



## b13pnoysentra (Mar 30, 2005)

snowcrash1984 said:


> Just to point out one thing. Chirping tiers on the second gear can mean 2 things. Keeping the motor in the power band or SHIT TIERS! Go chirp some drag radials then I say you got power. Either car is slow stock. Either car could be modded to be less slow. Why not race old lady with a cart? Get a life. :loser:


So what's ur job in the forum? To diss on the sentra? Racing ain't my life neither, so putang ina mo.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

worthless thread closed.


----------

